
Xbox password flaw exposed by five-year-old boy - srikar
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-26879185
======
sailfast
I would expect thing youngster will be the first person added to the Matasano
12 and under minor league squad :)

It's great that he discovered this, but even better (and speaks to his
emerging character) that he told his father even though it meant losing access
to the XBox's parental controls.

------
B1narySunset
In an interview with local news station KGTV, Kristoffer said: "I was like
yea!" Haha, this is great! Such enthusiasm over the matter.

------
moisy
"The company also gave him four free games, $50 (£30), and a year-long
subscription to Xbox Live." .. wondering the titles!

